# Cannot Edit In Photoshop or Nik Software modules



## rhynetc (Oct 31, 2013)

Just yesterday I found that I cannot "edit in" either CS6 or any of the Nik software modules even though I previously was able to do so.  Now I get the message "The program can't start because MSVCP110.dll is missing from your computer.  Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem."  Lightroom 5.2 (64-bit on a Win 7 system) displays this message and then will not open the external editor, no matter which one I choose.  

I have reinstalled Lightroom and I have reinstalled the Nik Software modules, but so far to no avail.  I still get that error message and the external editor does not open.

Anyone else have this problem?  If so, what might be a solution?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 31, 2013)

We're hearing a few reports, but no real solutions or causes yet.  Windows or Nik Updates are looking like the main candidate so far.


----------



## rhynetc (Oct 31, 2013)

Searching the internet reveals many users with this problem, and most suspect the Nik update that was pushed out to users yesterday.  Hope this can be remedied soon!


----------



## Gene_mtl (Oct 31, 2013)

It appears that Google did an update to NIK plugins and this has caused issues. The problem appears in Photoshop, Photoshop Elements and Lightroom.

 Check out this link from Google:
https://support.google.com/nikcollection/answer/3528247?hl=en&ref_topic=3001406


----------



## rhynetc (Oct 31, 2013)

Apparent success!  The download seems to have been fixed and a new install using this recent download does the trick.  I get no error message now, even though I close Lr and repeat the process of opening Lr, invoking external editor, etc.  Whew!


----------



## MattP (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi All - 

I seem to have a similar problem.

LR 5.2 with NikCollection_1.105_3010-96

I have uninstalled and reinstalled both but still have the same problem...

When choosing "edit in" from LR...

Analog Efex *crashes*
Color Efex works
Define 2 just creates a copy of the photo in LR but Define doesn't launch
Sharpener just creates a copy of the photo in LR but Sharpener doesn't launch
Silver Efex works
Viveza just creates a copy of the photo in LR but Viveza doesn't launch

The same thing happened before I uninstalled/reinstalled.

Any thoughts?

Many thanks

Matt


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi Matt, welcome to the forum!

Have you been able to use them correctly before?  And are these external editor presets that you've created, or ones that came with the Nik software?


----------



## Selwin (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi Matt, welcome! Did you close the host applications (Lightroom, Photoshop,...) before reinstalling the Nik collection? This appears to be essential. If nothing else works, you may try to manually add the presets that don't work, but it seems quite strange that this should even be necessary. Look here for information on how to do this, and start from step 4.


----------



## delesh (May 9, 2014)

I have what may be a related problem with the Nik plugins and 5.4.  When I try to edit a photo, I get a message saying that Lightroom cannot prepare a file for editing, and the process stops.  I had the same issue trying to edit a file in PS 6; the PS problem was solved by disabling the GPU.  However, it had no impact on LR.  I created a new catalog, imported a photo into it, and could successfully edit in Silver Efex Pro 2.   So the issue appears to be in the original catalog.  But I don't know how to solve the problem in the original catalog.  Otherwise LR works fine with the original catalog.


----------

